

Ask HN: What is each programming language for? - Aeiper

What do you think are the best things to do with each language (Ex: CSS-Styling websites).
&#60;JavaScript&#62;
&#60;PHP&#62;
&#60;MySQL&#62;
&#60;C#&#62;
&#60;Ruby&#62;
&#60;Rails&#62;
&#60;Python&#62;
======
azizali88
JavaScript - Front-End Page Manupulation/Server-side quering with ajax or
serverside programming with NodeJS or other frameworks PHP - Web programming
MySQL - Quering Databases C# - Programming applications Ruby - Programming
applications, and other stuff if used with frameworks Rail - this is not a
language, its a framework Python - Programming applications, and other stuff
if used with frameworks

